# Looking for a Chihuahua



## Accelerate05 (Mar 30, 2004)

I am looking for a Chihuahua (puppy or rescue) in the KY-TN-OH area. I have no preference of sex, age, color, or color pattern. This dog will be a pet, no Champion bloodlines necessary. Am willing to pay up to $200. I know this may seem cheap for a good quality puppy, but as I said it will be a pet and not used for breeding, stud services, or showing of any kind. An older dog from a rescue organization is great too. If anyone has any puppies or adults for sale or can give me any information I would gReAtLy appreciate it! If anyone would like more information about me,my family, etc. before giving me info, just let me know! Thanks!  
~*^Brittany^*~


----------



## chibrat (Mar 30, 2004)

*finding a chihuahua*

Good luck brittany, thats a very cheapo price. the shots for the puppy cost that much and to raise it, with shortcuts can only be a nightmare.. think carefully, as you get what you pay for in this breed. Best of luck!!


----------



## Accelerate05 (Mar 30, 2004)

There are several people where I live who are hobby breeders and do not charge thousands of dollars for puppies. I think that breeding puppies should not be a method of paying paying bills and making a living but rather a labor of love for the breed...a hobby. I believe that $200-$300 dollars is not a "cheapo price" but rather the price set by a responsible breeder who isn't out to "get rich quick" by making their prices un affordable.


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Brittany :wave: 

I just want to say thank you for considering to adopt a rescue. I think that there are so many wonderful Chi pups in shelters and rescue that deserve a second chance at a happy life. I think that a rescue Chi will be perfect for your lifestyle. You are looking for a furry companion to share your lap with. I found a place in Fraklin, KY that you might be interested in. I hope that this helps you as you start your search for the perfect little Chi. I will also keep my eye out for any other rescue groups in those areas, and keep you informed. Again, thank you for considering to adopt from a rescue. All of us volunteers appreciate it very much. 

Here is the link to the rescue in KY http://members.tripod.com/little_feet0/littlefeetandrescue/index.html

Good Luck!!! :thumbleft:


----------



## chibrat (Mar 30, 2004)

*chihuaha cost to raise*

Brittany,
Although you might think 200 is a reasonable price an you deserve to get a good Chihuahua dog for that, I can assure you that that is not way a person can register, dna, and vaccinate a litter of healthy Chihuahua pups from a champion pedigree and sell them for dollars. I didn't say anything neagative to you just that the price was cheap. Your not gong to ge a show quality animal at hat price. ssuming that greed is the motive of show breeder is completely erroneous. It's your choice to buy a cheap dog. Thre is a market for mixed brees as well as a market on the other end of the price continuum for show quality pets. But I can guarantee you a breeder who is showing/breeding select breeding AKC champion (titled)stock will have no way to sell a dog at that price.Even the shipping costs more than that. Breeding for a hobby is a money profit business.Breeding show dogs as a hobby is not. The entry fees, gas, parking, grooming and care of a well card for show dog is extremely expesive and no money is ever made off show dogs even no matter if they run 3500. A person breeding mixed breeds and selling their dogs 200 a piece at 7 weeks old can make much more money than anyone who cares to hold on to their dog,till age 7-12 months old, selecting out the show prospects, weeding out pet qualit, and guarantees them(all) as healthy, gives all puppy shots,wormings,rabies shot and grooming, training etc, tests, and championship titles and da the parent. Believe me, there is no profit motive of profit on a price of 2500 nd up etc. on a show quality dog that is asking price of 3500. It takes thousands of dollars to campaign a dog to it's tiltle and by the time it isall said and done, there was absoutely no money made. I have records to prove this...Breeding dogs is not a hobby, showing dogs is the hobby. Just breeding them and selling them at 200 dollars at 7 weeks before any shots are needed, no time is spent an no reserh done by showsetc on the stck, is pure profit. If someone profits,its a pet breeder, not a show breeder, for example, say, 200 dollars on each pup at 250 per sale, and a show breeder profit nothing on a dog at 3500, after 1-2 years of care , training, vet etc etc, then who is profiting?? The hobby show person has not profitted at all, just the pet quality breder. But the hobby show person's animals will be alot closer to the AKC breed expectations which we call the AKC breed standard. Shw people won't sell breeding stck topet breeders and they limit the AKC papers on pets or spay and neuter, so things are not going to change on this either. Like I said have fun with your dog you buy or rescue for 2-300 dollars. Even rescue here charges 250 for a pup.


----------



## Accelerate05 (Mar 30, 2004)

I fully understand what you are saying and I didn't mean for you to have to take defense. I accept that people who breed show quality dogs and have champion sired puppies will charge thousands of dollars for puppies with the intent that the pups will be shown and bred. Because it takes preparation and time and money more so than for that of just a normal pet they do have the right to. I only mentioned the price range to express the point that I wanted a pet, I don't require champion bloodlines and I don't have to have show quality. That really doesn't matter to me as far as the quality of a puppy. Sorry if you misunderstood.
Brittany


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

i guess its a very good point to beware of ne one who seems to be breeding soley for profit. As theese people will breed dogs even if they have gentical disorders or poor temperaments, they probably wont spend enuff time with the puppies as people who breed for profit often will have a house full of dogs. so the puppy u will get will be unsocialised and unhealthy
so when you find a breeder make sure u ask alot of questions, the two important things when looking for a pet quality puppy is health and temperament! 
i hope you find your chi baby soon!  please keep us updated on your search!


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Brittany. I have just joined the forum and I have a couple of 3 week old pups available, and a 4 month old pup, all males. I live in Middle Tennessee and my prices are very reasonable. If you would email me at 
[email protected] , we can discuss this farther.

Mama J


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

Not every good, reputable breeder is a show breeder. Most of us breed to provide people with a pet Chihuahua, one that will be spoiled beyond reason. Maybe they do not have a champion on their name, but they are beautiful dogs which provide many years of love and companionship to their owners.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

sounds good to me mama j!, all breeders are welcome here as long as they all have one thing in common, they truely love and care for the chis!
:hippy2: 
mia
x


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

Brittany is getting a chi pup from me in May!  

Mama J


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

omg! how exciting, thats great news!  cant wait to here all about it.
 
mia
x


----------



## peeweetherunt (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello Fellow Chi Lovers,
:wave: 
I just had to add my two cents worth to the conversation because, like so many, I can't keep my mouth shut! I love and admire both pet and show breeders for what they do and I agree that $200 is not much for a life-long companion but, sadly, not all of us can afford $500 to thousands for a pet. The money spent to acquire the pet might dig mercilessly into what we can spend on the pet once we have it. For instance, I can't pay for a purebred puppy but I can pay for insurance and all of food, meds, vet care, etc. the darling might need. I'm so thrilled that there are breeders who understand this but that doesn't take away from my respect for those who breed for show.

By the way, I, too, am searching for a wonderful little Chi. When I was 17 years old I was gifted with an albino Chi puppy I named Pepsi Cola. He was a miracle dog that helped me make it through an incredibly rough period in my life when my boyfriend was killed in Viet Nam. I have had a couple of pets since then and, now that I'm in my fifties, am searching for a wonderful pet to live the rest of my life with. Of course, a Chi was my first choice. In spite of not finding one I can afford yet, I continue to search Oregon for the right dog. I just got over a very serious illness that took up almost every dime and am still financially recuperating. But poor people need pets, too.

What I'm asking is that we not make owning these very incredible life changing and sometimes life saving dogs something only the rich can have. Please, everyone, understand that some of us need 3 pounds of love to carry in our arms and, like a heart transplant, it's even more of a precious giver that will let us have that even when we're not rich.  And, for those who can afford to spend a lot, I don't hesitate to say that the puppy/dog is well worth every dime!

Bright days and loving pets to you all,
PeeWee the Runt (Not after my love for Chis ... laugh ... I'm barely five feet tall!)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi pee Wee 

and welcome what a truely wonderful story, I so hope that you find the little chi baby you so desperately want.

is there no chi rescues in your area :?:


----------



## peeweetherunt (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi! Thanks for the encouragement! There is a chihuahua rescue close enough for me to drive to get a pet but they are charging more than I can afford to pay right now. Quite understandably, they said that putting a high price on the chis will keep those who aren't seriously willing to deal with the implications of pet ownership from adopting. I can see their point, it's just a bit out of my range to come up with 300 or more at this time. Maybe I can get my little Jazz (yep, I already have a possible name picked out!  ) next year if I don't find one before then. In the meantime, I practically live for listings of the new animals coming into all of the humane societies and dog control offices in this area!

It's worth waiting for ..... but, my goodness, I'm sooo excited now!

Smiles across the miles,
peewee


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi Peewee

how far are you from Tenesse because MamaJ is a breeder (see above posts) and she charges reasonable amounts, why dont you email her if its not too far.

god luck in your search I am sure their is alittle baby jazz :wink: out there waiting for you to come and collect her or him


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't think anyone would say that a puppy isn't WORTH $500-$2000. It's can I afford to shell out $500 and then pay $200-300 for vet bills over the next few months and then buy food, a collar, a leash, a cage, toys, and treats--and then a couple of months later shell out $100 for spaying/neutering (which I think is essential unless you WANT puppies and know what it entails).

Saying that you have to charge $500+ for a pet is like saying that only suburban, SUV-driving, adults should be able to own pets. The less you charge for your puppy, the more the new owner is going to be able to spend on his care.

There are a few more points in this--

- You don't have to buy a puppy, just adopt an adult dog, that is often affordable! (True, but I _personally_ have *SEVERE* allergies and asthma and have to have a specific kind of dog, or none).

- A responsible breeder is dedicated to improving the breed--this entails extensive medical attention and genetic testing. (Well, I'm not one to argue that that is ideal, but you have to remember that our ancestors developed all these various breeds without the aid of genetic testing and did alright).

- A pet is a committment, if you have to put your money where your mouth is, you're less likely to get a pet on a whim. (Isn't that why most good breeders like to get to know the people they're selling to, at least enough to assure themselves that their babies are going to good homes? That is a good argument, though).

So if I'm not looking for a show dog, I think that between $200 and $300 is perfectly reasonable. I bought Puck for $200.

But just as breeders are concerned about who they're selling to, you should be careful of those who sell puppies for less than other breeders. My breeder was a very nice woman who I spoke to extensively on the phone. However, I did not visit her home to see her facilities as she lived out of state and I had heard of her from a pair of girls who HAD seen her home and had nothing negative to say about it. Uh-oh! When I got Puck, he was covered in fleas and had a terrible case of ear mites. My vet says he might even have mange, so I have to keep an eye out for that. She said she'd given him shots, and included the sticker with the lot number for the shot--so, honestly, I believe that she did. But I ended up giving him his first round again--just in case. I believe that her puppies are healthy and that her pets are happy, but she is not exactly the best breeder...

I still firmly believe that there is no need to sell pet Chihuahuas for such outrageous sums, but I have learned to be wary of those scattered breeders who agree with me.

I'm looking for another dog in the future and since I was unhappy with the fleas and ear mites (especially with the possible mange), I'm looking for a good breeder who doesn't charge poor college students out the wazoo for a sweet puppy.


----------



## peeweetherunt (Apr 18, 2004)

*I got my doggie! YAY!!!!*

Hi!

Guess what? I found my doggie!!!! Now I'm a ChiMom, too!

On Thursday afternoon my son called on his way home from work and he'd seen a chihuahua at a local no-kill shelter that had just been brought up from California where it had been destined for euthanasia. Well, some wonderful lady down there saw it, brought it up here and took it into the local no-kill shelter to see if anyone would adopt him. My son was allowed back to see him before he was put up for adoption and immediately knew he was perfect for me. Friday I was there when they opened and PRESTO! I got my darling little boy for a mere $125. Okay, he has no papers, just a perfect personality. He isn't a purebred puppy, most likely a half-breed .... but so am I being half Cherokee and half German. And he isn't a baby but is 1 1/2 years old ..... but he's potty trained already so I'm all happy!

The problem is that he was so exuberant his name immediately got changed to Jazz Coda in honor of his ability to jump very far and high ----- just like you do when you're playing music and need to jump to the Coda to finish the piece.

Thanks everyone for so much positive conversation. I'm going to have an absolutely wonderful time with my Jazz Coda.

Now I'm up to designing clothes for him and making copies to put on eBay. This is going to be great.  

PeeWee







(alt+p)[/img]


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

*looking for a chihuahua puppy*

Hi Pee Wee. Good luck in your search for a puppy. If you lived closer to me, I have one pup that is not promised, also a couple of older male pups. However, I live in Tennessee. Like you said, it is sad that people price these babie so far out of reach for so many people.

Mama J


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

*Looking for a Chihuahua puppy*

OOPs, I failed to see your last message! Congratulations on your new baby!
I know he must be a darling!! So you are a clothes designer for these little guys too? Good luck with that venture.

Mama J


----------



## peeweetherunt (Apr 18, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Oooh, thank you, mamaj! Yes, I'm thrilled with my chi X. I think he might have minpin or terrier in him because his snout is longer than most chis. I dooo wish I lived near Tenn! I was there once and it's gorgeous. Thanks for the wonderful offer, too. I think it's wonderful that you will sell your darlings for a price that's so wonderfully affordable.

Well, I've been making bags for dice and tarot cards and when I found out I could have another dog (five months ago) I bought some patterns on eBay to make totes and jackets and collars for him. Then, being that I'm basically terrible at following instructions 8) , I immediately redesigned them. Coda is helping me pick out more fabric today. If I sell anything I'm going to put it in a Coda Bank to build him a playhouse in the backyard. That's why I eBay anyway, to be able to take care of the kittens that are abandoned every year in the woods up here and pay for feeders and planting corn for the squirrels.

Hugs and Brightest Wishes to everyone!
PeeWee and Coda


----------



## peeweetherunt (Apr 18, 2004)

*Hi absolethe*

What are you studying in college? 

PeeWee


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

*Coda*

Coda is adorable!! he does look a little like a min pin, so he may be a min pin/chi cross. He is gorgeous tho!! I would love to see pix of some of the things you sell. I do not shop on Ebay tho. It is kind of you to rescue kitties. I do the same with dogs. People are always dropping them off close by and often someone will call us and tell us they have some dogs that have been dropped and we go get them, take care of their shots and such and find them homes.

Mama J


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Actually, nothing at the moment. I just moved to GA and have to find a new school. *sigh* But I am studying to be a Graphic/Web/Multimedia Designer. I love to make things and have very little artistic talent, but have a fairly good eye, so it's perfect!

-

I live sorta near Tennessee--certain parts of it aren't more than a few hours away from GA. I REALLY REALLY want another baby sometime near November... I don't think my roommate does, but we might move, and Chis are so cute, you can't resist.

Where in Tennessee are you mamajchis?

- 

I like the Min-Pin/Chi crosses. I like deer-head type Chis the most, so it's no surprise that I like that cross.  They're cute! And Coda has my favorite markings.


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

*Looking for a breeder*

I am about halfway between Chattanooga and Nashville. Atlanta is only abou 3 1/2 hrs from here. My son lives in Atlanta.

Mama J


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

*deer type chis*

I do have some deer type chis as well.


Mama J


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

WOO-HOO! I actually live north of Atlanta, so I imagine the trip might even be a little less. Maybe I should start saving up.

Can I see some pictures of your past puppies and parents? I love the black and tan markings, but I was thinking of going with a mostly solid color this time, maybe a light one.

And speaking of which, what are your beliefs about breeding?

Oh yeah...and...how much? (I hate having to ask that)


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

*For Absolethe*

Email me @ [email protected] and we can discuss price, etc. I don't like discussing these things on the group.

Mama J


----------



## jenjohnston02 (May 2, 2004)

*hello*

:wave: i just wanted to say that i understand both ends like i said me and my sister inlaw breed her chihuahua and got 6 great puppys we are not breeders we arent going to make a penny off of them because we had to rush penny to the vet leaving with a 900.00 bill plus first shots plus the stud service in the first place because the stud service had no papers on the one we loved we can not sell them for paper prices however we would not like to lose money on the whole thing, we are selling the puppys for around 300.00 all together we hope to at least make our money back but even if we didn't the mom is o.k i get bailey and 5 puppys go to great homes with lots of love. so i think you shouldn't feel bad about only spending 200.00 over a year ago i got a mix breed dog i paid 50.00 for him BUT i took him out of a bad home loved him spent alot of money on him and he was a wonderful frien animal and pet so i do not believe you get what you pay for in pets i believe you get a wonderful friend for a price you can afford. thank you for listening jennifer & bailey


----------



## Yoshismama (May 17, 2004)

Given the prices of Chis I've seen I thought I'd never be able to have one of my own. I fortunately, found one on Puppyfind.com for $100.00. It was only 4 hr drive from where I live so no shipping! No one wanted this little guy because of his unusual markings. He's brown with black ear tip black tail on top and brown underneath, a black stripe from shoulders to rump meeting the tail and a black *ascot*. We think he's beautiful and have received many compliments on him. He weighed in at 3.4 lbs at 15 weeks at the vet and vet says he won't get past 5 lbs. most likely. Vet says he's healthy as can be and loved his markings too. That said, you can get a great chi for little money if you are at the right place at the right time. It was truly a miracle I found my little Yoshi (Japanese for *Adopted Son*). His personality is terrific and not at all *shaky* or nervous. We are socializing him as much as possible to keep him from being too growly at others. I am still keeping his feet off the ground outside due to worries about Parvo until his full set of shots :lol: are done. Vet says 3 more sets and his immune system will be for sure kicked in. I can't wait!


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

Yoshimama, your baby sounds terrific. Glad you found him and at a wonderful price. Do you have pix posted?

Mama J


----------



## Chisprecious (May 10, 2004)

CONGTADULATIONZZZZ! I am so happy for you! Post piX pleaze!!!


----------



## lachichi (Mar 22, 2004)

I live in Ohio and have a little rescue puppy. When she came to me she was full of worms and infested with fleas and had tape worm. I am calling her Lolitta. I think she must have something else in her because her ears are not all the way up yet but she is very pretty and sweet. You can email me if you are interested.


----------

